# what to buy for desktop to get wireless lan



## keakar (Feb 23, 2016)

I have a desktop computer and want to do away with the wires but still have very high speed internet.

I see little usb flash drive looking things called wireless lan and others that have antennas connected to them ands even pci cards with ad-on antennas on them.

what is junk and what is good out there?

do I want a usb or pci card wireless lan?

I want it just as fast or almost as fast as wired lan

running win 7 pro 64 bit on dell OptiPlex 960 (the onboard is only 1000 lan)

i dont like the bulky design of dells antenna hanging out the back of the computer by a wire so please give some after market brand recommendations for something small compact and powerful.

is something like this $6 one all that I need? http://www.ebay.com/itm/150Mbps-USB...153576?hash=item2a575a2b68:g:1FsAAOSwDNdV5fJ2


----------



## Seba_82 (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi! i think this one its enough for your use... http://www.tp-link.com/ar/products/details/cat-11_TL-WDN4800.html 

Sorry for my very bad english!!


----------



## puma99dk| (Feb 23, 2016)

keakar if u need smth cheap like what u link just make sure it has a Realtek chip and Windows can basically find the drivers for it on it's own.

My dad had purchased some with Realtek RTL8188CU chips in if Windows don't have the driver it's like 2sec on google and u have a driver if Windows update don't have it.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 23, 2016)

Assuming you have Gigabit wired LAN right now, you aren't going to get that speed with wireless.

However, you can get pretty decent speeds, if you get Wireless AC equipment.

You will need a wireless AC router/access point as well as a Wireless AC network adapter.  I would avoid anything USB, and use a PCI-E card.

I've got this router: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833320228
And this WiFi Card: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833704237

And I still get transfer speeds slower than 100Mbps, forget about even getting close to Gigabit.


----------



## keakar (Feb 23, 2016)

puma99dk| said:


> keakar if u need smth cheap like what u link just make sure it has a Realtek chip and Windows can basically find the drivers for it on it's own.
> 
> My dad had purchased some with Realtek RTL8188CU chips in if Windows don't have the driver it's like 2sec on google and u have a driver if Windows update don't have it.


well I just found the usb thing at first glance, I don't really understand wireless lan so im trying to be edumacated as whats good or bad and I gather usb is not good.



newtekie1 said:


> Assuming you have Gigabit wired LAN right now, you aren't going to get that speed with wireless.
> 
> However, you can get pretty decent speeds, if you get Wireless AC equipment.
> 
> ...


thanks *newtekie1* I was thinking pci slot mounting was better but i really had no clue. I was also thinking one antenna is fine but many have two or three antenna which I don't understand??????????

there is already a wireless router running the laptop (which has the tiny little usb doodad which I assume is for convenience and flush mounting rather then about speed.

I like the one you linked but think it might be more speed and quality then I need.

after seeing your links, im thinking im going to look for more medium quality and price two antenna versions rather then top end 3 antenna versions, especially since its an older slower core 2 duo computer.

with the advice given so far, and my budget in the $10-$15 range, I think im going to try buying used salvage parts like this one

D-Link DWA-566 Wireless N 300 Dual Band PCI Express Desktop Adapter $9.99

please give your thoughts if its good or not


----------



## Kursah (Feb 23, 2016)

newtekie1 said:


> Assuming you have Gigabit wired LAN right now, you aren't going to get that speed with wireless.
> 
> However, you can get pretty decent speeds, if you get Wireless AC equipment.
> 
> ...



This... wireless struggle is real. If you want fast, stick with cables...take the time to do runs in the walls and to plates to plug in to. Sure wireless speeds can achieve up to decent levels, but even with MIMO, you will reach some pretty heavy limitations that are not defeatable with home-grade gear...and there are still limits to what enterprise-level gear is capable of overall. Also antennas are good, you want something capable of picking up every ounce of signal through walls, especially for 5GHz AC which isn't nearly as capable of going through obstructions as 2.4GHz bands...

Gigabit Ethernet FTW!


----------



## keakar (Feb 23, 2016)

Kursah said:


> This... wireless struggle is real. If you want fast, stick with cables...take the time to do runs in the walls and to plates to plug in to. Sure wireless speeds can achieve up to decent levels, but even with MIMO, you will reach some pretty heavy limitations that are not defeatable with home-grade gear...and there are still limits to what enterprise-level gear is capable of overall. Also antennas are good, you want something capable of picking up every ounce of signal through walls, especially for 5GHz AC which isn't nearly as capable of going through obstructions as 2.4GHz bands...
> 
> Gigabit Ethernet FTW!


ok so I want 2.5ghz instead of 5ghz? the ad said *"the Xtreme N Dual Band Desktop PCI Express Adapter uses the clearer 5GHz band for media streaming to avoid interference and deliver optimal performance", *based on treading that*, *I thought 5ghz was better and faster then 2.5ghz lan, not worse?

also, you are saying the more antennas better help with speeds so its not just like a reception thing its like another level of data flow coming in so the more the better

am I understanding all this the right way?

I may have to up my budget but I will concentrate on looking for 3 or more antenna cards.

also, why am I seeing cards with disconnected antenna wires with lose wires just laying there? if the antennas are not connected to the card, how can it work? here is example:


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 23, 2016)

keakar said:


> thanks *newtekie1* I was thinking pci slot mounting was better but i really had no clue. I was also thinking one antenna is fine but many have two or three antenna which I don't understand??????????



More antennas mean more speed.  Modern wireless uses MIMO, which establishes multiple connections back to the router.  Each connection has a maximum speed, so bonding multiple connections together means you can get faster speeds.  You need one antenna per connection.

So, with wireless N, each antenna is capable of a maximum of 150Mbps.  That is why you see a lot of 3 antenna wireless stuff marketed as N900.  You get 3x150Mbps(450Mbps) on the 2.4GHz frequency, and 3x150Mbps(450Mbps) on the 5.0GHz frequency.  Of course that is very misleading because you can only connect to either the 2.4GHz or 5.0GHz, not both at the same time.  So your max would be 450Mbps with 3 antennas.  _However_, this is the theoretical max in the absolute best conditions.  You end up getting nowhere near those speeds in actual use.  Once you have to deal with the interference or other wireless devices, even Wireless N speeds are pretty terrible.  If you are using 2.4GHz the frequency is so congested most of the time that you're lucky to get a 75Mbps rated connection speed, and actual throughput(due to packet loss) in the 25Mbps range.  You might get slightly better speeds with the 5.0GHz band because there is less interference, but 5.0GHz is also a weaker frequency that has a harder time going through walls and stuff. So if you aren't in the same room as the router, the interference and packet loss on the 5.0GHz band makes the connection just as bad.

That is why Wireless AC is important.  It only uses the 5.0GHz frequency, but the main thing is that it raises the connection speed per antenna to 433Mbps.  So with 3 antennas you get 1.2Gbps on the single 5.0GHz frequency.  Once you include interference you tend to come out with a rated connection speed of at least 433Mbps, and actual throughputs that are close to 100Mbps.



keakar said:


> after seeing your links, im thinking im going to look for more medium quality and price two antenna versions rather then top end 3 antenna versions, especially since its an older slower core 2 duo computer.
> 
> with the advice given so far, I think im going to try buying used salvage parts like this one
> 
> ...



You can go with less antennas, but definitely stick with Wireless AC, and don't try to cheap out.

This is a decent 2 antenna AC router: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833156451

The problem will be finding a decent wireless AC network adapter for cheap.  They just aren't cheap, and rightfully so.  If you want a good fast connection, you have to be willing to spend some money.


----------



## 95Viper (Feb 23, 2016)

Just a little advice, from my recent outings to Walmart, OfficeMax, Staples, and Microcenter...  They are bleeding routers and adapters.
I have seen AC routers and adapters in the CLEARANCE areas for, as little as, $30 or $40 USD.

If you can get to those or some others, look around.  With all the newer AC specs coming out, they have to make room.
So, it is, out with last weeks and in with this weeks, newer latest and greatest.


----------



## keakar (Feb 23, 2016)

newtekie1 said:


> You can go with less antennas, but definitely stick with Wireless AC, and don't try to cheap out.
> 
> This is a decent 2 antenna AC router: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833156451
> 
> The problem will be finding a decent wireless AC network adapter for cheap.  They just aren't cheap, and rightfully so.  If you want a good fast connection, you have to be willing to spend some money.


well I was thinking that before understanding the differences, I agree its all or nothing, if you go wireless you have to go n900

I don't see a way to not go wireless, after the furniture and room assignments get rearranged, everything will be going in new locations that don't have wires and cant be easily wired but I will give it some thought.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 23, 2016)

keakar said:


> well I was thinking that before understanding the differences, I agree its all or nothing, if you go wireless you have to go n900
> 
> I don't see a way to not go wireless, after the furniture and room assignments get rearranged, everything will be going in new locations that don't have wires and cant be easily wired but I will give it some thought.



I'd rather have AC with 2 antennas than N900.


----------



## remixedcat (Feb 23, 2016)

Intel 7260 is a good one

Also the Asus ones are good too as long as they are the pci-e ones.


----------



## keakar (Feb 23, 2016)

remixedcat said:


> Intel 7260 is a good one
> 
> Also the Asus ones are good too as long as they are the pci-e ones.



thanks but isn't that for notebooks? im looking for a pcie desktop pc card



newtekie1 said:


> I'd rather have AC with 2 antennas than N900.


ok, now im lost again, I thought you said n900 was the best?

I was just looking at this one feeling good about it http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...ss_pci_express_Adapter-_-33-704-133-_-Product

what is it I need to be looking for? just type in ac wireless pcie adapter?


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 23, 2016)

Wireless N and Wireless AC are different standards.  Wireless AC is a lot better than Wireless N.

N900 = Wireless N w/ 3 Antennas = 450Mbps Max Possible Speed
AC1200 = Wireless AC w/ 2 Antennas = 866Mbps Max Possible Speed
AC1750 = Wireless AC w/ 3 Antennas = 1299Mbps Max Possible Speed

But the rated speed isn't all there is to it.  LIke I said, you'll never even get close to the rated speeds.  So you want the fasted possible connection.

Basically, these are you options: http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100158094%20600014297&IsNodeId=1&bop=And&SrchInDesc=ac&Page=1&PageSize=30

This Intel card will probably be your cheapest option: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833106251

And remember, you have to have a Wireless AC router too, not just the Wireless AC adapter in the computer.


----------



## keakar (Feb 23, 2016)

I have a hard time going bottom of the barrel on any level of platform so not too interested in the lowest priced option once I commit to spending more to go with new tech, otherwise I would go second teir "n" platform of high quality instead, so what about this one? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ..._Adapter_IEEE_802.11ac-_-33-704-241-_-Product


and what would happen if I had a regular wireless router I kept using with the ac pcie card? how much of a bottle neck is that? like can I wait on the router for later?


also i need a mini-pcie size card so do you just switch the face plates on them to fit it, or do you have to buy a "special" mini-pcie size card or one that has a dual plate install option like this one?  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rosewill-RN...047483?hash=item280b3a143b:g:oo4AAOSw9r1WDwmd

the only thing is, while the pictures do show an extra mini-pcie faceplate, its not in any of the descriptions on the box or product literature which seams odd and makes me wonder if its really going to have one in the box or not.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 23, 2016)

keakar said:


> I have a hard time going bottom of the barrel on any level of platform so not too interested in the lowest priced option once I commit to spending more to go with new tech, otherwise I would go second teir "n" platform of high quality instead, so what about this one? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ..._Adapter_IEEE_802.11ac-_-33-704-241-_-Product



No point in getting that one over the one I posted earlier: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833704237

The maximum speed on both is still AC 1200Mbps.



keakar said:


> and what would happen if I had a regular wireless router I kept using with the ac pcie card? how much of a bottle neck is that? like can I wait on the router for later?



If you stick with your current router, you will be limited by whatever your current router is capable of.  So if it is Wireless N, you'll be stuck at crappy Wireless N speeds.



keakar said:


> also i need a mini-pcie size card so do you just switch the face plates on them to fit it, or do you have to buy a "special" mini-pcie size card or one that has a dual plate install option like this one? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rosewill-RN...047483?hash=item280b3a143b:go4AAOSw9r1WDwmd



Is this a Small Form Factor PC? If you need a low profile PCI-E slot cover then you'll have to get a card that comes with both and switch out the PCI-E cover.


----------



## xvi (Feb 24, 2016)

I have an Intel Dual Band Wireless-AC 8260 card in my laptop going back to an EnGenius EAP1750H set up at 80MHz wide channel on the 5.8GHz band. I haven't tested it's full capacity, but I know I get at least 500Mbps of throughput in real-world testing (limit of my work's connection down to Seattle).

It's really fun to borrow a friends phone and show them a ~500Mbps speedtest on it. 

Put simply, I highly recommend an access point and wireless network adapter that are rated for 802.11ac and at least two streams. Also, listen to anything @remixedcat says.


----------



## keakar (Feb 24, 2016)

gotcha (hmmmm tell the boss we need a damn thumbs up emoticon on here lol)

I finally found a picture on newegg where it specifically says on the picture "low profile bracket" so at least that is "some" confirmation you get one lol

seams odd they don't say it on the box or anywhere in description that, oh ,by the way, our product also fits two form factor cases unlike 98% of other brands out there.


----------



## xvi (Feb 24, 2016)

keakar said:


> (hmmmm tell the boss we need a damn thumbs up emoticon on here lol)


I just google/giphy for my reactions. 






Edit: OH! I think some other users touched on this lightly, the speeds these are rated for are not real world speeds (products branded "AC1900" won't do 1.9Gbps, etc). Depends on conditions of the link. Even sitting right next to it, don't expect to get the full speed.

I think it's modulation times frame success rate minus a bit of overhead for wireless = real-world throughput?


----------



## keakar (Feb 24, 2016)

well for now we have a belkin n600 300 Mbps wireless router but both desktops are wired in with just a laptop using wireless but soon it will have one of the desktops on wireless as well.

to upgrade the router for that, should I be looking for anything in the AC 1200 Mbps or go higher and be looking for AC 1700 Mbps or AC 1900 Mbps versions?


----------



## Ithanul (Feb 24, 2016)

newtekie1 said:


> Assuming you have Gigabit wired LAN right now, you aren't going to get that speed with wireless.



Ain't that the truth, considering a microwave will compete with the frequency range or other WAPs depending on what band zone they been set to.  Even depends on the devices hooking up to it and how many are competing for access.  Since the slowest device hooking up will cause all others to drop to its level if their only one frequency band to share from the router.  Reason I like my dual-band 2.4GHz/5GHz.  Put the slow pokes on one band and the fast peeps on the other.  Plan to go up to a tri-band soon though.

Also, another note.  Your range from wireless access point affects your speeds.  Farther away the slower it will be since it has to travel farther depending on the frequency band and if it goes through walls, etc.  Closer the higher speeds you will have.


----------



## keakar (Feb 24, 2016)

the router I have now is - Belkin N600 DB 300 Mbps 4-Port 10/100 Wireless N Router - I paid $50 for it 2 or 3 years ago

the two routers im looking at to upgrade that on with are these:

TP-LINK Archer C9 Wireless AC1900 Dual Band Gigabit Router - $128

TP-LINK Archer C7 AC1750 Wireless Dual Band Gigabit Router - $100


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 24, 2016)

keakar said:


> the two routers im looking at to upgrade that on with are these:
> 
> TP-LINK Archer C9 Wireless AC1900 Dual Band Gigabit Router - $128
> 
> TP-LINK Archer C7 AC1750 Wireless Dual Band Gigabit Router - $100



Just like with the wireless card from earlier, going with the AC1900 won't actually get you any faster speeds than the AC1750.  They both still max out at AC 1300Mbps.


----------



## keakar (Feb 24, 2016)

newtekie1 said:


> Just like with the wireless card from earlier, going with the AC1900 won't actually get you any faster speeds than the AC1750.  They both still max out at AC 1300Mbps.


ok, so even though its the base unit it still wont max out?

that's like false advertisement to charge you more $ just to see a bigger number and like me, people think its faster and the fact of having to pay more for it goes to confirm that false belief


----------



## flmatter (Feb 24, 2016)

people tend to get confused over the numbers with these ac routers. My Ac router is an asus rt-ac3200, I have 2 wireless ac bands in 5.0ghz running at 1.3gbs ea(1300mbs) then I I have the 2.4ghz band running at 600mbs. If you add everything up you will get 3200, 1300+1300+600. As stated before your internet will never reach those speeds(save for maybe google fiber if it comes to town). The speeds listed are bench's for data transfer between devices, file transfers and such. However you will see better coverage and wireless performance with higher end routers.
That Archer C9 router you listed earlier would work perfect for you.  Couple it with this http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00TQEX7AQ/?tag=tec06d-20 in you desktop and you should be very happy


----------



## remixedcat (Feb 24, 2016)

Just make sure you have usb3 or pci-e if you wanna have more than 480mbps speeds since usb2 caps at that.

If you just want a good coverage just get some ac1200 ubiquiti ap-aclrs and you can do good channel planning and cover your house and have nicer roaming. Also excellent mgmt as well..

Ubiquiti is very cheap and nice for the price

Review here http://remixedcat.blogspot.com/2015/12/ubiquiti-unifi-ap-ac-lr-and-lite-review.html

Also check my other reviews as well..


----------



## keakar (Feb 24, 2016)

I was giving this one serious look and cant figure out why its got such a good price????????????

makes me wonder if its not the best quality but how would you really be able to know?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/171987047483?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I do see it is having win 10 driver issues and bad connectivity because of that but so far that's the only complaints I see about it and I don't have or want win 10 anyway

I see the tp-link also has the min pci faceplate too so i'll watch for a sale on one of those


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 24, 2016)

keakar said:


> ok, so even though its the base unit it still wont max out?
> 
> that's like false advertisement to charge you more $ just to see a bigger number and like me, people think its faster and the fact of having to pay more for it goes to confirm that false belief



As flmatter said, they combine the speeds of all the frequency bands to give the rated speed.  But since you can only use one frequency band at a time, your speeds won't actually get any better if they just increase the speed of a different band.

On the C7 you get 450Mbps on the 2.4GHz Frequency band and 1300Mbps on the 5.0GHz band.  On the C9 all they did was increase the 2.4GHz to 600Mbps and they left the 5.0GHz band at 1300Mbps.  So really, when you connect to it with an AC network adapter you will still only get 1300Mbps no matter what.

Even the routers that are rated at things like 3200Mbps, you still only get a max 1300Mbps connection.  They just have two 1300Mbps on different 5.0GHz channels.  And I've actually found the connection on those can sometimes be worse than with a router that only uses one 5.0GHz channel, because the ones that give two can actually interfere with eachother.



keakar said:


> I was giving this one serious look and cant figure out why its got such a good price????????????



Mainly it is because it is Rosewill.  They aren't a well known networking brand, but their stuff is pretty decent.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 24, 2016)

keakar said:


> I want it just as fast or almost as fast as wired lan



No matter how fast, it's not going to reach this level.  Wired is just better.


----------



## keakar (Feb 24, 2016)

newtekie1 said:


> Mainly it is because it is Rosewill.  They aren't a well known networking brand, but their stuff is pretty decent.



ok, so its most likely due to just a "no-name" brand thing, but then maybe the connectivity issue bad reviews are part of the huge price reduction.

im wondering if its worth buying just to save $20 or if I should just spend a little more and stick to D-Link or TP-Link brands, they seem to be the leaders in this router tech and I don't see any connectivity complaints from those brands



rtwjunkie said:


> No matter how fast, it's not going to reach this level.  Wired is just better.


 and this is where I just keep coming back to 

what to do, what to do, what to do, 

a lap top is one thing, you bring it with you everywhere, but a desktop stays where you put it, its not about portability, its just all about getting away from running wires to it, but at what cost and loss of internet speeds? I think I will have to go wireless there but its a very tough decision, especially when a new router is added in as part of the cost as well


----------



## keakar (Feb 24, 2016)

remixedcat said:


> Just make sure you have usb3 or pci-e if you wanna have more than 480mbps speeds since usb2 caps at that.
> 
> If you just want a good coverage just get some ac1200 ubiquiti ap-aclrs and you can do good channel planning and cover your house and have nicer roaming. Also excellent mgmt as well..
> 
> ...



are you talking about for a desktop application here? that "Ubiquiti Unifi AP AC LR and Lite review" said it had no antennas?

looks like you test a lot of this stuff so did you do any reviews on desktop pcie wireless network cards recently?


----------



## remixedcat (Feb 24, 2016)

That was for the access point upgrades.

I did not test very many PCI-E cards. The ones I did test were either not in my direct possession long enough for a review, or they did not work. The amped pci-e didn't work in any of my systems and amped wasn't very nice about it either. Wouldn't work in 7/8.1 or server 2012 on asus, dell/foxconn, asrock, or intel motherboards.

I tested the intel one but it was in another pc that wasn't at my premises. it was very fast and the owner said it's been solid. They let me remote into it as well a few times and do speed tests and stuff.

The asus ones I have a USB adapter that's been a hell lot smoother than the aca1 was. my aca1 is kicking the bucket. The asus one I have is the AC53 broadcom based 1200 class one.

Thier PCI-E cards are even better, so I've heard.


----------



## keakar (Feb 24, 2016)

remixedcat said:


> That was for the access point upgrades.
> 
> I did not test very many PCI-E cards. The ones I did test were either not in my direct possession long enough for a review, or they did not work. The amped pci-e didn't work in any of my systems and amped wasn't very nice about it either. Wouldn't work in 7/8.1 or server 2012 on asus, dell/foxconn, asrock, or intel motherboards.
> 
> ...



so what card would you recommend for USFF desktop needing a mini pcie card or one that at least definitely says it includes a mini pci face plate to swap in?

im looking for non-online gaming but possible movie streaming duty and we all want "no waiting" internet connections.

budget is not the main issue but best value for performance is a goal. I don't need the best just for bragging rights or posting speed scores with but I dont mind paying more for better speeds and reliability.

its hard to know if all cards come with mini slot adapters or not but i did see the TP and the Rosewill had them shown in some of the ads but not with all of the models, so I don't know if its a routine unmentioned item that is included with all pcie cards, or if the fitment is standard where any plate from any brand fits any card. I do know I cant find any pcie to mini pcie plates, only the mini pcie to pcie plate adapters are sold separately


----------



## remixedcat (Feb 24, 2016)

Did you look into the Intel ones?


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Feb 24, 2016)

Are you just talking about internet speeds or your personal home network speeds?  Because if you just don't want to sacrifice your internet speeds while going wireless, go here first and tell us what you're really getting from your ISP (*i*nternet *s*ervice *p*rovider):  http://www.speedtest.net/


----------



## keakar (Feb 24, 2016)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> Are you just talking about internet speeds or your personal home network speeds?  Because if you just don't want to sacrifice your internet speeds while going wireless, go here first and tell us what you're really getting from your ISP (*i*nternet *s*ervice *p*rovider):  http://www.speedtest.net/



I do realize I am bottle necked by the ISP and then the modem is another bottle neck but after the modem, im just trying to get everything within my control to be the best it can be on the "wireless" speed expectations

here are my test results (keep in mind this is on a belkin N600 with 300Mbps optimum max limit)
http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/5114603800


----------



## keakar (Feb 24, 2016)

remixedcat said:


> Did you look into the Intel ones?


I am very confused trying to understand what I am looking at when I search for intel stuff because i didn't see anything from intel that look like desktop pcie cards, they look like laptop cards or something made to plug into something else other then a pcie socket.

I did see these two cards but they only have 2 antenna connections and only run at 300mbps
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-5300-300M-450M-PCI-E-INTEL4965-Wireless-Wifi-Network-Card-300Mbps-802-11a-/181935228135?hash=item2a5c2f44e7:g:4yIAAOSwPhdVC90~

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-7260-IEEE-802-11ac-Bluetooth-4-0-Wi-Fi-Bluetooth-Combo-Adapter/351218227112?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=35828&meid=ccce634dd3ea46cc847a920a414f49fb&pid=100005&rk=5&rkt=6&sd=271803902031&rt=nc

the second one has some strange looking wired antenna I assume you hang up on a wall or shelf somewhere. not sure if that's a better design or worse design for reception?


router choice has been settled

I just bought this router   http://www.ebay.com/itm/252277279940?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

so im good for the wireless router part, I just need to concentrate only on deciding on the computer network adapter now


----------



## remixedcat (Feb 24, 2016)

There are two versions of the adapter laptop one and desktop one


----------



## flmatter (Feb 25, 2016)

Buy off amazon much cheaper https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=intel+ac+7260  if you are looking at the intel stuff.

Unless that tp one I linked earlier will work for you.


----------



## keakar (Feb 25, 2016)

remixedcat said:


> There are two versions of the adapter laptop one and desktop one


ok I finally realized what the intel deal is.

they all use laptop chips but for pc they plug into pcie adapter holders they snap into and connect by little pig tail wires.

my old dell card is like that once I took a really really close look at it.

I could get this card for it and that would take care of it but I would still need to buy the $10 dell antenna for it.

the problem I have is, my card has the 3 terminal pins and socket provision for three antennas but it only has 2 pig tail wires on it so where would I get a third pig tail connector to connect it from the card to the board?

this is the card I have now that I assumed wasn't worth using - http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dell-Inspir...166687?hash=item35fb95d29f:g:3GkAAOSwDuJWy60H

assuming of course these are going to suite my needs?

dell antenna puck on a wire - http://www.ebay.com/itm/331548033981?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

3 antenna input intel network card - http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-PRO-W...8e3938e&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=252240823391


----------



## keakar (Feb 25, 2016)

flmatter said:


> Buy off amazon much cheaper https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=intel+ac+7260  if you are looking at the intel stuff.
> 
> Unless that tp one I linked earlier will work for you.


those prices look great

I was planning to shop different prices before ordering, links are mainly for demo purposes.

im not opposed to the whole intel mini card upgrade thing but I see no upgrade option with it.

the only other card that I see that fits my card holder is the Intel 4965AGN card
both run at only 300 mbps and both use the exact same 802.11a/b/g/n platform


----------



## remixedcat (Feb 25, 2016)

The Intel one from newegg includes the antenna


----------



## keakar (Feb 25, 2016)

remixedcat said:


> The Intel one from newegg includes the antenna


ok so this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...06251&cm_re=intel_7260-_-33-106-251-_-Product

im fine with it if its going to do the job and be fast but I thought, from earlier discussions on how this stuff works, that I should have been only looking for the ones with 450 mbps ratings?


----------



## remixedcat (Feb 25, 2016)

You'll get faster speeds, as well as better RF with those as well.. beamforming, mimo, etc...


----------



## keakar (Feb 25, 2016)

ok, that's probably the best deal i'll find but i'll start shopping around for that one to see if I can find a better deal on it

EDIT - just because I was curious, I looked into getting another used dell card holder that fits the smaller new format design cards, then if I bought the antenna new and the ac7260 card to put in it, it would cost me $44 to do it that way and I would still be able to sell the card that I pulled out of the used dell card holder so that would offset cost a little but when I could buy this all new for $46 that would be pointless all to try to save $10 lol.


----------



## remixedcat (Feb 25, 2016)

ok


----------



## keakar (Feb 25, 2016)

thanks to everyone for the great education I got and all the help you guys gave me with this


----------



## remixedcat (Feb 25, 2016)

Very welcome... hope it all works well


----------



## monim1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Desktop PCs do not usually come with built-in Wi-Fi, especially older models. So if you need to get wireless connectivity on your beige box, you have a few options: you can use either USB Wi-Fi adapter, a PCI-E Wi-Fi card, a new motherboard with built-in Wi-Fi.
Over the years, I have used or helped install PCI cards, USB adapters and motherboards with built-in Wi-Fi. What you should buy isn't a simple answer. In all cases, it depends on your needs.


----------



## keakar (Mar 3, 2016)

ok here is the final followup and review on the outcome:

I purchased this router - http://www.ebay.com/itm/252277279940?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

this wireless network adapter - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...7&cm_re=tp_link_ac1750-_-33-704-237-_-Product

and just for shits and giggles, I bought this dell antenna to compare the old tech dell card to the new tech - http://www.ebay.com/itm/361265696486?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT to go with the dell "n" series wireless network card I already had which looks like the one seen here - http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dell-OEM-WL...098493?hash=item58d1bf51bd:g:fxsAAOSwt6ZWVWom

I will be putting the dell "n" series wireless card and that antenna I bought for it, in a second computer im planning to sell to make use of it and it more appealing.


and the final wireless setup test results are:

the tp link t8 wirelessly connects to the router and runs literally the same exact speed test scores as my desktop runs right next to it with wired lan 

the surprise was the "old tech" dell card with the "n" series card ran around 80% of the wired lan speeds so I think that's very damn respectable in my view and I would be quite happy running those speeds wirelessly. in hindsight I would have been fine just buying the antenna only and matching it with the archer 7 ac1750 router which is what I feel made most of the difference.

now the tests were done using the new archer 7 router so im sure that's a huge part of why they had the great wireless speeds but the wired lan connections ran at the same speeds they ran with the old "n" series router we had before so there was no upgrade to "wired" speeds.


----------



## Barddg (Apr 10, 2016)

keakar if u need smth cheap like what u link just make sure it has a Realtek chip and Windows can basically find the drivers for it on it's own.


----------



## Toothless (Apr 10, 2016)

Barddg said:


> keakar if u need smth cheap like what u link just make sure it has a Realtek chip and Windows can basically find the drivers for it on it's own.


A month late. Read post dates.


----------



## Makaveli (Apr 21, 2016)

1.Low Latency
2.Low Jitter
3.Consistent speeds
4.no interference

If any of these things matter to you I would stay wired!


----------

